# Fall>winter



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

It starts with knee and arm warmers and then it progresses to knickers and long sleeves and caps and full fingered gloves to tights and layers and balaclavas and shoe covers and mittens and then because it's October there's this...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

And the wind, don't forget the wind. 

Cold Wind.


----------

